# Little red bumps on stomach! Please help!



## jenner526 (Jan 24, 2010)

I just found all of these little raised red bumps on my dog around his private area. Usually with fleas you see it more around the tail area on their back. ANY IDEA WHAT THESE ARE? What can I do???? As of now I just gave him benadryl until I can take him to the vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

No advice, I am sorry, bumping up your post.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Also no advice, sorry... Did you take him to the vet today?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Could be flea bites. Gold Original Listerine to clean the area will help kill bacteria...could be the start of an allergy. What food do you feed?


----------

